# Concentrons ici nos astuces air print



## stéphane33 (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Peut on espérer AirPrint totalement fonctionnel pour des imprimantes wifi sans que le Mac soit allumé?
Je propose de concentrer dans ce post toutes nos astuces pour que cette fonctionnalité puisse trouver un sens et une efficacité sans limite


----------

